# 70D vs 6D upgrade help



## FamilyID (Sep 26, 2013)

I've only wanted a 6D because focal lengths make more sense in some way. I haven't compared the two side by side, so I thought you guys could come in for that help.
But I've realized that I could get a 10-22 (or 11-16 Tokina), 24-105, and then a 70-200. Then replacing the 24-105 with a 24-70. The 70D also has a better AF system. Also a lot cheaper in price. But it doesn't have AV, P, or TV.

I'll be shooting landscape, portraits, and event photography (weddings, low light performance would need to be good).


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 26, 2013)

The 70D does have AV, P, and TV modes.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 26, 2013)

FamilyID said:


> I've only wanted a 6D because focal lengths make more sense in some way.
> But I've realized that I could get a 10-22 (or 11-16 Tokina), 24-105, and then a 70-200. Then replacing the 24-105 with a 24-70. The 70D also has a better AF system. Also a lot cheaper in price. But it doesn't have AV, P, or TV.



methinks you have gotten a bit confused in your camera research....
your really talking about two totally different animals here. 
the 70D is canons newest DX camera body with a bunch of new features geared towards video. 
the 6D is canons newest (i think) FX camera. an entry level full frame similar to nikons D600 offering. 

both cameras have aperture priority, shutter priority, and program mode.

heres a feature comparison. 
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-6D-vs-Canon-EOS-70D


----------



## FamilyID (Sep 26, 2013)

I could have sworn that some place said it didn't have TV, AV, P...
Oh well. Anyways, thanks for the feature comparison.

EDIT:
After reading the comparison, the 70D is definitely more suited towards sports photography and video production. However, it is much cheaper, do you guys think it would still do good for my uses? Or should I just get the 5D MK II used?


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 26, 2013)

I think you should do a lot more research first, about crop frame vs. full frame, the specific cameras of interest, etc.

Not knowing that the 6D has Av mode is a pretty strong indicator that you've only done like 5 minutes of research about this.

If you are a complete beginner to DSLRs, I'm not sure either of these models is honestly your best bet. The 6D will be great if you can afford it, but is expensive for a beginner. The 70D is also expensive still, and a lot of that money is in its video capabilities which is not a hugely beginner-friendly aspect of a DSLR.


----------



## play18now (Sep 26, 2013)

I would go with a 6D over a used 5D MkII any day.  Check out Canon's refurb options.  You could get a refurbished 6D with a warranty for abut the same price as a used 5D MkII.  The 6D is a better camera too.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 26, 2013)

6D is an outstanding tool, I think its much more capable then the 70D except for video.
Its like comparing a cat to a lion and the 6D is the lion.
Full frame vs crop sensor, sorry but full frame wins in most categories any day of the week.
If money is not an issue I would get the 6D over the 70D and over the old 5D II


----------



## FamilyID (Sep 26, 2013)

I think I'll take Gavjenks's advice. I know the 6D has AV, but I watched a video where they said the 70D didn't have AV or TV. Anyways, I think I'd rather spend the money on more lenses.


----------



## TruckerDave (Sep 26, 2013)

FamilyID said:


> I think I'll take Gavjenks's advice. I know the 6D has AV, but I watched a video where they said the 70D didn't have AV or TV. Anyways, I think I'd rather spend the money on more lenses.



Do you not actually read the specs on the cameras you are interested in. The specs (from B&H) on the 70d clearly says it has TV and AV modes.


----------



## toughsamurai (Sep 27, 2013)

FamilyID said:


> I think I'll take Gavjenks's advice. I know the 6D has AV, but I watched a video where they said the 70D didn't have AV or TV. Anyways, I think I'd rather spend the money on more lenses.




I think you have watched a YouTube video on 70D video capability.
In live view on AV mode it is not allowing to change the f stop number.
In live view on TV mode it is not allowing to change the shutter number.
This was the video was saying.
It is not meant that it does not have the AV and TV mode.
If you shoot video in M mode then you have all the control to it.


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 27, 2013)

toughsamurai said:


> FamilyID said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll take Gavjenks's advice. I know the 6D has AV, but I watched a video where they said the 70D didn't have AV or TV. Anyways, I think I'd rather spend the money on more lenses.
> ...



Not sure what video you're referring to but AV and TV on the 70d does the same thing for video, puts it to fully automatic giving you only control of exposure.


----------



## 114florida (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey,
In that respect the *70D* offers a much better performance than *6D.*


----------

